# سؤال عن اختبار OHSAS 18001:2007 Lead Auditor Course



## الـقـطـري (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف الحال اخواني

مبروك عليكم شهررمضان

اعانكم واعاننا الله عزوجل على صيامه وقيامه ..

لقد ناويت ان اتحصل على شهادة OHSAS 18001:2007 Lead Auditor 

وقرأت انه هناك اختبار في نهاية الكورس ..

هل لديكم خلفيه عن نوعيه الأختبار اذا كانت اسئله واجوبه او اختيار الأجابه الصحيحه او ضع دائره !

ولكم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## sayed00 (16 أغسطس 2010)

اخى القطرى

الامتحان open book

هو منوع هناك سؤال للاختيار الاجابة الصحيحة لكن معظم الاسئلة لابد لك من الكتابة و يلزمك السرعه ايضا لان وقتة محدد

المهم فية انة يعطيك حالة معينة و يطلب منك استخراج منها عدم المطابقة ان وجدت و كتابتها كما لو كنت تكتب تقرير التدقيق

قريبا سوف يكون لدينا دورة المدقق الداخلى على منتديات سلامتك - انتظرونا


تحياتى


----------



## الـقـطـري (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير

ان شاءالله راح ايكون عندي هالكورس في تاريخ 12 وراح اقولكم ايش الي ايصير معاي


----------



## aboshok (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## تامرصالح (27 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يا هندسه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (7 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام عليكم اخي الاختبار انا رفعته في موضوع اسمع المراجعات الداخلية وده الاختبار اللي انا خدته والحمد لله لقد اجتزت الدورة


----------

